# If You Love Vampires... And I know You Do...



## De Caye (Mar 15, 2008)

*If You Love Vampires... And I know You Do...
Buy this book!!!!
http://www.authorhouse.com/BookStore/ItemDetail~bookid~55317.aspx*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

When it comes to Vampires, I could give sweet ****all to the kind that Anne Rice created that brought down the creature that made for truly terrifying tales passed down through the ages to frighten all those who heard them.

Want the real deal, and not some limp-wrist foppish type who curse their fate, and thus bore everyone to death with their incessant whining?

Then suck on this:

http://www.brianlumley.com/


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That is the series I have read twice and hope it never becomes a movie simply because the big screen would never never do it justice.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

slightlymad said:


> That is the series I have read twice and hope it never becomes a movie simply because the big screen would never never do it justice.


The ONLY way it would be done any sort of justice is if they, A.) Gave it the same leniency they did with Peter Jackson and his *Lord of the Rings* trilogy. Personally, I can't see this option happening. It's too horrific, and without a savvy director, and a half way competent screenwriter, then it's pointless to even try.

Option B.) And this would be doable, is to turn it book by book, into an ongoing series on a cable network like Showtime or HBO. Once again, with a savvy director and half way competent screenwriter.

I, myself, have read the _Necroscope_ series and it's sister trilogy, the _Bloodworld _series, many times over. Great books all, and ones that I _highly _recommend.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

At last, another traditionalist! I CANNOT abide the Anne Rice/'Buffy' Angel whiny-ass concept of the legendary curse of vampirism. These are supposed to be disease-ridden, stinking, re-animated corpses sent to plague humanity and cause eternal damnation, not the starring line-up from the latest GQ cover shoot! As pointed out by Sinister, only Lumley (and King, " 'Salem's Lot) have gotten it right from a literary stand-point. Everything else has been nothing more than bodice-ripper tripe with fangs tossed in to up the forbidden- factor ante.


----------

